# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho phim >  FS - Resident Evil Damnation 2012 BluRay 720p DTS x264-CHD

## nguyenviet1008

Resident Evil: Damnation được biết đến với tên gọi Biohazard: Damnation ở Nhật Bản. Do đạo diễn của phim là Makoto Kamiya và nhà sản xuất Hiroyuki Kobayashi chịu trách nhiệm thực hiện, đây sẽ là phần tiếp theo của Resident Evil: Degeneration (ra mắt năm 2008) với nội dung bối cảnh tập trung chủ yếu tại châu Âu. Leon Kennedy trở lại là người hùng với trách nhiệm cứu thế giới trên vai. Nữ nhân vật Ada kiều diễm cũng sẽ quay trở lại.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1753496/ Ratings: 6.4/10 from 38,598 users Thể loại: Animation | Action | Horror

​ *Hình ảnh trong phim*​ 
​ *Link Download*​ 
FS - Resident Evil Damnation 2012 BluRay 720p DTS x264-CHD
FS - Resident Evil Damnation 2012 BluRay 720p DTS x264-CHD Sub​ Sau khi download xong nối hết tất cả các file, sau đó các bạn dùng winrar giải nén bình thường.
Mật khẩu để giải nén phim *hdmovie.vn* Sau khi nối phim lại để xem được phim có phần đuôi là mkv các bạn dùng chương trình VLC để xem. Tải chương trình VLC tại đây Chương trình xem phim VLC
Mọi người sau khi click link đợi 5 giây rồi click vào  để vào link download nhé.​ *Bấm vào đây ủng hộ mình một lần nào*

*FS - Resident Evil Damnation 2012 BluRay 720p DTS x264-CHD*

Dù vô tình hay hữu ý ghé ngang qua blog mình, thì mọi người để lại comment cám ơn hay đóng góp ý kiến để ủng hộ Phim Nóng ngày càng phát triển nhé mọi người.

----------

